# Where have the black morels gone?



## terrysapp (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anybody been finding black morels the past 3 years? I had 2 spots that every year would produce a few hundred, but the last 3 years, they have produced none. Any ideas why? We have hunted these spots for 40 years.


----------



## jimana143 (May 3, 2014)

April 1st we hunted almost 200 black morels. That was the first time I saw black morels that many. I found I patch where over 100 of them, got so excited. I don't know if I could ever come across that many again. So far we found almost 500 mostly blacks since April 1st. Hoping to find more. I will try if I can post pics of our finds.


----------

